# Modernized my AK



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

My project is finally done!

I decided to give my WASR 10 a new (more modern) look. I never really liked the irons so I wanted to get a red dot site and the thing snowballed from there.

Added

-East German Folding Stock
-Tapco Pistol Grip
-G2 Trigger 
-Fobus Lower Hand Guard
-Tapco Forward Grip
-Ulitmak Gas Tube W/ Picatinny
-EoTech 511
-Streamlight M3x

(Have a Rocky Mountain Tactical single point sling on the way)

All I have to do now is hit the range and site this puppy in. All in all I am happy with the transformation. What do you guys think?

Started life










Now
































































I know, I know. 









I would only do this to a WASR :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice lookin'! Gotta love those EOTech sights!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Nice lookin'! Gotta love those EOTech sights!


They sure are cool! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Find job you done there Gunut. That is one good looking rifle in anybodys book. I shoot a 9mm AR the last time I was at the range and I fipped over that EoTech site he had on it. That just made your gun that much more cooler. Lets us know how it works at the range. Good luck.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

One of the guys I work with did a lot of similar stuff to his AK. He is having an issue with the front grip attached to the rail getting in the way of his magazine. What did you do to yours to stop the two getting in each other's way? He can't keep his on without it touching the magazine.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> One of the guys I work with did a lot of similar stuff to his AK. He is having an issue with the front grip attached to the rail getting in the way of his magazine. What did you do to yours to stop the two getting in each other's way? He can't keep his on without it touching the magazine.


It is locked down. I left enough room to remove the mag w/ no problems.


----------

